# Games



## Hobacalypse (Oct 22, 2011)

What games do you guys play?
I got fallout and some Paper and pencil games outlined that i play


----------



## Cardboard (Oct 22, 2011)

HOT DICE!


----------



## bryanpaul (Oct 22, 2011)

said before .........i'll say it again





travel scrabble!
20 questions is a good one that requires no gaming paraphernalia......hangman.......uno......i love how any dollar store you can gear up on dice, uno, playing cards, old maid, crosswords, suduko,,,,,,,,,,,
(yes, i'm 29 and get excited about playing uno)


----------



## bicycle (Oct 22, 2011)

At the moment I just finished s.t.a.l.k.e.r. clear sky.
I dont play much as i need windows for that and i prefer to run linux on my machine.
And some 2d games for my hacked hp touchpad with android on it


----------



## Cardboard (Oct 22, 2011)

cloudsreflectthesun said:


> At the moment I just finished s.t.a.l.k.e.r. clear sky.
> I dont play much as i need windows for that and i prefer to run linux on my machine.
> And some 2d games for my hacked hp touchpad with android on it


you have problems running games in Wine?


----------



## bicycle (Oct 22, 2011)

I dont understand how wine really works yet.


----------



## L.C. (Oct 22, 2011)

The flying asshole game, cigarette tag, and boxcars. Boxcars is a game my friend made up, it goes any time yo spot one of those square Scions, or other box-shaped cars you hit the other person in the arm. Long island chicken, you put a cigarette between your arm and a friends, and the first to pull away loses.


----------



## trash diver (Oct 22, 2011)

Strip Farkle.


----------



## Earth (Oct 22, 2011)

I don't think I've played any kind of game since maybe 1997, and that would have been some silly sentence game out of a book my friend Linda insisted we all do.

But, then again I am biased against games - especially stuff like WOW / RIFT - but only because I witnessed it rob a very beautiful persons life, to the point where she even forgot she owned a cat or had a man.
Then again, do either of those even qualify as games????

Hot Dice does sound fun though, along with "pitching pennies".....


----------



## bicycle (Oct 22, 2011)

same goes for secondlife, or other virtual platforms. basicly the problem is not games but in general things that are immersive.
People get sucked in too easy and then get stuck in them while life goes by.
same goes for alcohol.


----------

